# Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally got my new pup tuesday Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger AKA Django tell me what ya think. How dark do you think he will get. Black or dark sable? Enjoy the pics. Born 1/29/13 pics from today 3/28/13

Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Probably will look more like is sire in color and structure than his dam. He's very cute!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks alot. I wonder why im not getting very many replies?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is for sure with the sables which way they go?


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

Great looking dog. I'm getting my sable in May and can't wait. Not a clue on what yours will look like but I will keep checking him out and seeing what he looks like in the future. Great dog.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got a good idea of what he will look like j/w if he would be a dark or a black sable. Either way his pigment is wonderful.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I appreciate the comments. I would like more people to weigh in.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats on your pup! I'm not very well versed on sables, but one thing is for sure....he sure is cute


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Idk if this helps any but this was stella at 4 weeks and again at 13 weeks! From the looks if it I would think maybe a dark sable!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful pup! I love his stout little body. I think the yellow urgent sign might look like a warning and people aren't opening the thread


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Stosh shuld i repost then??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't thinkreposting will get you more other than your thread combined with this thread and a grumbling mod. It is just hard to predict what is going to happen with a sable as they mature. He could be very dark, he could lighten up. You just have to wait and see. I would guess somewhere between the father and the dam depending on whether he gets the black or the sable from his father.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

So should i have posted in the critique section because d like to know overall opinions because we all already know he is cute i just like to know what people see so far including bone structure ect..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The kennel name... :wild:


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The kennel name... :wild:


What???


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They probably had something nice in English, put it into babblefish. 
Jager Arbeiten Zwinger... 

With Jager they probably mean Jaeger which is hunting. Arbeiten is working and Zwinger is kennel. So I wouldn't be surprised if they had something along the line of working hunter kennels or "Hunter/ing Working Dog Kennels" if Hunter is their last name and then translated it literally. 

The kennel name makes no sense and for a German it looks really funny. Don't take offense in it. There are many many many kennel names like that out there.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah thats the samething my girlfriend and her mother said lol.. no offense taken just didnt follow but yes in english it is supposed to be hunter working kennel. This thread is about a puppy and I would appreciate that also how would you correctly say Hunter working Kennel in german.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

*New Pics of Django*

I will get some good stacks soon Just havent had the time. These are from 7/14/13.. Enjoy


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

These are from 06/16/13 At about 19 weeks. He was 45 pounds


----------



## DeeBurd (Jan 4, 2013)

What great looking dog!!  They grow up so fast!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Pic updates*

Django at just under 1 year 80 lbs. Pics fron 01/15/14 stacks coming soon!!!


----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

He is pretty, he looks sad. Why is he chained?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

hes a nice looking boy..looks a bit small..but could be the way the pics were taken...also his left from leg looks at a weird angle in the first pics of him standing facing the camera


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

bibaxt said:


> ... Why is he chained?


This! ..^^^


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! So cute! 
I am no expert and could not make a guess for yours but ours had similar markings, got darker, much lighter around 5 months, and have steadily gotten darker from 6 months until now...the end of January they will be 15 months old....hopefully the pics and stages ours went through will give you an idea. You have a beautiful baby! A heads up, food does make a difference in coat softness, and shine. 
9 weeks old, day after we got them home. 







5 months old, the lightest stage for our pups.







1 year old, much darker than 5 months old. 







At training a few weeks ago.













At the school just a few days ago, they seem to get darker each day. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Oh my goodness! So cute!
> I am no expert and could not make a guess for yours but ours had similar markings, got darker, much lighter around 5 months, and have steadily gotten darker from 6 months until now...the end of January they will be 15 months old....hopefully the pics and stages ours went through will give you an idea. You have a beautiful baby! A heads up, food does make a difference in coat softness, and shine.
> 9 weeks old, day after we got them home.
> View attachment 168713
> ...


Sorry....did not see the updated pics before I posted. He looks like he got darker with age...pretty boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

bibaxt said:


> He is pretty, he looks sad. Why is he chained?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Because he is my dog. Why ask questiona that dont matter in the least.?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

mcdanfam said:


> Oh my goodness! So cute!
> I am no expert and could not make a guess for yours but ours had similar markings, got darker, much lighter around 5 months, and have steadily gotten darker from 6 months until now...the end of January they will be 15 months old....hopefully the pics and stages ours went through will give you an idea. You have a beautiful baby! A heads up, food does make a difference in coat softness, and shine.
> 9 weeks old, day after we got them home.
> View attachment 168713
> ...



BEAUTIFUL MALE YOU HAVE THERE!! Got a pedigree to match?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

he looks underweight and slightly malnourished. his muscles look underdeveloped as well, making his head seem way to large for his body and disproportionate.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

How does he look malnourished in the least. He is 80 lbs at under 1 year old and just under 25 in. Muscles may not be the largest but under developed, I dont think so.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Because he is my dog. Why ask questiona that dont matter in the least.?


I believe it is wrong to chain a GSD. But, yes, it is your dog and you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Django at just under 1 year 80 lbs. Pics fron 01/15/14 stacks coming soon!!!


This is the same dog as the pictures previously posted in July of 2013?


----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Because he is my dog. Why ask questiona that dont matter in the least.?


Because I was curious. Because I think chaining dogs is cruel, because you posted in an open forum and people will ask questions in them. He doesn't look 80 lbs, I have a female collie mix that's 45 lbs. she looks bigger then him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is a very handsome boy, but I do agree that he looks a little underweight by at least 10 pounds.

Is he a permanent outside dog? I only ask because I see a dog house in a picture and he has a bowl that is upside down and empty, there is also some garbage in the yard.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

alexg said:


> I believe it is wrong to chain a GSD. But, yes, it is your dog and you can do whatever you want.


 He doesnt live on the chain, sometimes when im taking pics or something I might throw a tie out on him. He also gets kenneled and runs the yard. Sheesh just because you dont agree with something doesnt mean you have to be judgemental.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> BEAUTIFUL MALE YOU HAVE THERE!! Got a pedigree to match?


Not sure about pedigree. We are very new to the GSD world. We talked to many breeders and read tons of reviews to make sure we picked a reputable breeder. 

My girls said they know the grandfathers, but that is all they know off the top of their heads...they said the grandfathers are Bosco on the moms side and Puck on the dads side. I would have to dig out the paperwork to get the full names of the grandparents and parents names....the only reason the girls remember the grandfathers name is because of an article that a friend sent them a few days ago. We had to trust the breeder to give us the pedigree that would work with our family. 

When we talked to the breeder we were concerned and focused with temperament, work drive, ability to be very active and be healthy. We ask them to lead us to the puppy's that would fit our family. The breeder did a great job leading us to the correct litter and pups. They have fit into our family and lifestyle perfectly. We were not interested in anything else at the time we got our pups, but our girls...diving deeper into training and the GSD world are wanting to do some trials, they are trying to decide which...I think they are really considering agility....they are teens so agility looks like a lot of fun to them. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i can tell you are proud of your dog, 
the reason i say he looks underweight 
and somewhat malnourished is that his physique 
won't be what it could be if he had more exercize and quality nutrition, not sure how much he actually is chained but he strikes me as a dog that is chained a lot, because of how he stands and his musculature 
if this is the case his bones and joints won't develop correctly either
if you view other dogs his age they look more put together if that makes sense? although your pup is under a year, we shouldn't see all the rib cage and there ought to be more muscles as well since he's a boy
i hope he's not chained constantly because that can cause aggression in dogs and gsds already being protective, if they turn aggressive too that can be ugly to deal with
please understand that people care about dogs and feel sad when seeing a dog that it living situation may be less than optimal


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Listen people I didnt spend over $1000 to keep my dog chained. If you think he is underdeveloped or mistreated by any means have your opinion its your right. He is fed the best diet IMO. He has a kennel/ run outside. He also has a crate and a bed in the house. I have several dogs and dog houses. I also have a Pit that likes to get into things. He is in great shape and i thought atleast typical for an 11 month old dog. His weight is vet weighed. I have taken him every friday since 12 weeks or so. If youd like to meet him in person pm me and you can see for yourself.


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

Three different colours in three months. Now going blacker so it's anyone's guess. These babies change daily!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Listen people I didnt spend over $1000 to keep my dog chained. If you think he is underdeveloped or mistreated by any means have your opinion its your right. He is fed the best diet IMO. He has a kennel/ run outside. He also has a crate and a bed in the house. I have several dogs and dog houses. I also have a Pit that likes to get into things. He is in great shape and i thought atleast typical for an 11 month old dog. His weight is vet weighed. I have taken him every friday since 12 weeks or so. If youd like to meet him in person pm me and you can see for yourself.


Everyone's got an opinion. Don't let them get to you. You know your dog ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

At 6 1/2 months old mine just weighed in at 70 lbs. I'm not an expert but I would have to agree that I think he could use some filling out. His head looks a little larger than his body and from what I've read, that usually means they're under weight (and vice versa). Again, I'm not an expert and I know different dogs grow at different weights, but he does look a little underweight. 

Here's my black sable: I think sables have to be my favorite, although I think I'm going to go with a solid black (temperament pending) for my third. 

























(Five months old here (bottom) )

Mine has steadily gotten very dark. Is puppy stripe , in stead of taking the saddle shape, pretty much enveloped his entire body all the way down to his toes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness Mocha! Your dog is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Oh my goodness Mocha! Your dog is gorgeous!!!!


Agree....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

mocha dog is example of proportionate, lively, and a picture of health and vibrance, no offense to the op


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> mocha dog is example of proportionate, lively, and a picture of health and vibrance, no offense to the op


 I've got pics posted from the same age they are very similar. I dont see your dog anywhere. Who made you the expert just curious? Mochas dog is striking but at 6 months they are in 2 diffrent stages. Anyway why are so many stuck on what MY dog should look like. I simply posted for enjoyment. Not a critique otherwise he woukd be stacked.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Thanks alot. I wonder why im not getting very many replies?



Seriously ? LOL


SuperG


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he is a good looking dog with a nice build on him. I would agree that he looks like he needs a better diet . You haven't said what you do feed him (unless I missed it) . He is a little dry , a little under condition , a little underweight .


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> I've got pics posted from the same age they are very similar. I dont see your dog anywhere. Who made you the expert just curious? Mochas dog is striking but at 6 months they are in 2 diffrent stages. Anyway why are so many stuck on what MY dog should look like. I simply posted for enjoyment. Not a critique otherwise he woukd be stacked.


Miles went through some very goofy stages....






this was taken right before be went from 55lbs to 59lbs. 
He very much looked under weight. We showed this pic to the vet, she weighed him and said he was okay...5 days later....he was weighed again...he had gained 4 lbs and looked normal again. He grew in height and length in overnight spurts...when he did this he looked underweight and had lots of comments while we were out and about. But within days he was filling out after his growth spurt.







This was taken at 68lbs....his weight gain totally helped the head not look so large like the first pic at the agility course. 
I would not get offended by comments or concerns....what I have learned is everyone here, loves all GSD's...they want them healthy, happy, and safe. It has been a great source when we have questions and concerns. Many are being so much judgmental as they are concerned. I have witnessed a few be obnoxious but most are just concerned and want the dogs safe and prevent a lot of the problems that give the breed and other breeds a bad wrap. I know a few state have GSD's on the bully breed list. From learning about the breed and training ours, I know a lot of the reason they are on the bully breed list, could have been prevented. 
Our dogs stay in kennels when we are out of the house...for a couple of reasons....a few of our friends question us on this. I explain they are still puppy's, they like to wrestle together, Millie can sometimes be to rough with miles....I know my dogs. I know how long they can be trusted in the house alone, and I know how Millie gets miles to chase her, I also know how intense she gets when she is chasing him...her drive goes through the food...she has to be supervised until she is a bit more mature. 

Good luck with your pup....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> he is a good looking dog with a nice build on him. I would agree that he looks like he needs a better diet . You haven't said what you do feed him (unless I missed it) . He is a little dry , a little under condition , a little underweight .


He eats a raw diet. Prey model to be specific. Many diffrent protein sources. Mostly chicken and beef. Also rabbit, lamb, goat, and fish twice a week. He did seem to have pano for about a month so we took it a little easy but he gets regular exercise. He is very active and i like my dogs especially young on the lean side.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the information on the dog's diet -- pretty good in quality , maybe you can give him a bit of an increase in calories - give him more . Just meat is not complete --- give him some eggs , some over ripe berries , some kelp and marine greens , fish oil , omega 3 rich oil . Make sure the meat is not too lean . Pano would explain the dog's expression -- that over all achy look - . 

here is "Raw Round-up" sponsored by Dogs Naturally Magazine. You have to sign up though. Great speakers , Dr Martin Goldstein , Kymythy Schultze, and more ... Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> thanks for the information on the dog's diet -- pretty good in quality , maybe you can give him a bit of an increase in calories - give him more . Just meat is not complete --- give him some eggs , some over ripe berries , some kelp and marine greens , fish oil , omega 3 rich oil . Make sure the meat is not too lean . Pano would explain the dog's expression -- that over all achy look - .
> 
> here is "Raw Round-up" sponsored by Dogs Naturally Magazine. You have to sign up though. Great speakers , Dr Martin Goldstein , Kymythy Schultze, and more ... Dogs Naturally Magazine


Thanks for the info. I also give yogurt and cottage cheese along with green tripe when i cab get it.


----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Thanks for the info. I also give yogurt and cottage cheese along with green tripe when i cab get it.


I've seen this before, I know what tripe is bit is green tripe somehow different? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh yes , honeycomb tripe is thoroughly cleaned sometimes bleached , tender , and is a delicacy used in some Italian meals -- . Readily available in the Asian markets which have sheep and goat tripe . This is human edible .

Green tripe is nasty smelling , not cleaned , green because it has the pre-digested grasses , grains , that the bovine had before slaughter .
Good source of enzyme and probiotics.
Good as a treat -- have to weigh cost to benefits factor . If my purpose were to provide enzymes and probiotics I would should a direct feed method. That way you know what the dog is getting . Green tripe can be pricy for what you are getting . I used to get a garbage bag full and let the pups grab an end and have a go at it . Almost "free" . Now it is a hot saleable offal. https://www.google.ca/search?q=hone...N8ms2gWssID\ACw&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1097&bih=483


----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahh thanks for the information! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*What difference the color he will be as an adult... he is a beautiful creature.*
*He looks "underfed" only because he is growing.*
*Each dog is unique... what color he was as a pup makes no difference.*
*It is his character that matters.*
*Love him, nourish him, dote on him... he is a magnificent creature.*


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

*New Stacks*

Here are a few stacks I have been meaning to post. Finally got time to do it.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks so much better than that awkward stage he was in, in the last set of photos. Filling out well. How old is he now?


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Might want to change your avatar to the second or third pic. I think I like the third. He just looks healthier and happier.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, I dont know what was going on but he hasnt gained a single ounce of weight. I think it was the pictures lol..


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mocha said:


> At 6 1/2 months old mine just weighed in at 70 lbs. I'm not an expert but I would have to agree that I think he could use some filling out. His head looks a little larger than his body and from what I've read, that usually means they're under weight (and vice versa). Again, I'm not an expert and I know different dogs grow at different weights, but he does look a little underweight.
> 
> Here's my black sable: I think sables have to be my favorite, although I think I'm going to go with a solid black (temperament pending) for my third.
> 
> ...


Wow. I don't compliment a lot of dogs but that's one good looking dog. I especially like the first pic. 

I like how dark sables have whites around their eyes like they wear goggles while tanning. My dark sable has also gotten darker with age. I think the light color stage is around 5 months and then it's dark from there on out. Op your dog isn't a dark sable. He's just a sable


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> Wow. I don't compliment a lot of dogs but that's one good looking dog. I especially like the first pic.
> 
> I like how dark sables have whites around their eyes like they wear goggles while tanning. My dark sable has also gotten darker with age. I think the light color stage is around 5 months and then it's dark from there on out. Op your dog isn't a dark sable. He's just a sable


I have to disagree he is blowing coat and he has dark all over his legs( penciling, leg stripes.. ect) lol.. he is what i would call a very dark red sable.
All sables are different.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> Wow. I don't compliment a lot of dogs but that's one good looking dog. I especially like the first pic.
> 
> I like how dark sables have whites around their eyes like they wear goggles while tanning. My dark sable has also gotten darker with age. I think the light color stage is around 5 months and then it's dark from there on out. Op your dog isn't a dark sable. He's just a sable


Boomer I apologize my first paragraph got delted and i just noticed. Thank you for your compliment. I try to keep my dog in good shape. Id like to do more muscle building and exercise more but its been a very bad winter here. Color wise I totally disagree with that opinion. He is so dark at certain angles the only red you see is around his eyes.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I think my boy is red sable. Amazing what different lighting does.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know why only one showed up, but here is the other. Same puppy different lighting.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Love the different shades of sable...


----------

